# Kaley Cuoco trennt sich von Ehemann



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2015)

> "Big Bang Theory"-Star Kaley Cuoco trennt sich nach 21 Monaten



Nach nur 21 Monaten Ehe ist es vorbei zwischen Kaley "Big Bang" Cuoco und ihrem Ehemann dem Tennisspieler Ryan Sweeting.


----------



## Punisher (27 Sep. 2015)

gute Nachrichten


----------



## Moonpie (27 Sep. 2015)

find ich auch


----------



## comatron (28 Sep. 2015)

21 Monate - das ist fast eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Death Row (28 Sep. 2015)

Mir bricht das Herz.

Hm ne, ich kann das einfach nicht schreiben ohne die Augen zu verdrehen.


----------



## Makucken (29 Sep. 2015)

Na, vielleicht kommt sie jetzt ja doch wieder mit Johnny Galecki zusammen.


----------



## cellophan (4 Okt. 2015)

und was macht Sie mit ihrem Hochzeitsdatum in römischen Zahlen im Nacken ?
Tippex ?


----------



## Mario1000 (5 Okt. 2015)

Na endlich, bahn Frei


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Mann, mann, mann, dass die Ami-Celebs immer gleich sofort heiraten müssen, nur um ein paar Monate später zu entdecken, dass sie doch nicht zusammenpassen.

Wer Namen oder Datum von Partnern tätowiert, ist selber schuld.


----------



## polorabbie (7 Dez. 2015)

Ach das sind auch nur Menschen. Machen ebenfalls Fehler.


----------



## jimmyharders (16 Dez. 2015)

that's a surprise!


----------

